# Bargain Book Finds: April 2010



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the March 2010 bargain book thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20813.0.html

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Medici Effect: What Elephants and Epidemics Can Teach Us About Innovation, by Frans Johansson

All about innovation from the Harvard Business Press for only $4.28.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Equivoque Principle, by Darren Craske

This was listed for free back in February. I picked it up then (and haven't got around to reading it yet!) but noticed it this evening while doing a little research checking how prices of books I purchased have changed. If you didn't pick it up for free, you can still get it for $3.28....Looks like a good mystery set in an old circus.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got it in February.. and now it has dropped to $3.13, from $3.28, so who knows if it is headed down or what..


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

This one has been on my wishlist for a while.









now $5.50


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This one sounds like a quick, action-packed read.

*$4.47*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gentle reminder that we have a $5 limit for this particular Bargain Book thread.    That doesn't mean you can't create a separate thread about great bargain finds that are over the limit.  (Just sayin'....)  Now I'm off to buy the Larson book, which I've been wanting.  

Betsy


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker by Leanna Renee Hieber - $2.99.

I've had this on my wishlist for awhile - a gothic set in an alternate Victorian England with ghosts and mythological creatures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gentle reminder that we have a $5 limit for this particular Bargain Book thread.  That doesn't mean you can't create a separate thread about great bargain finds that are over the limit. (Just sayin'....) Now I'm off to buy the Larson book, which I've been wanting.
> 
> Betsy


Since I just had to move another post out of the Bargain Book thread, let me repeat myself, only a little louder:
*Gentle reminder that we have a $5 limit for this particular Bargain Book thread.  That doesn't mean you can't create a separate thread about great bargain finds that are over the limit.* Bundles that average out to under $5 per book are allowed.

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

$4.39

Movie is out


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok - this one squeaks in just under $5:









_<==image added. Cover does rock! Betsy_

Immortalis Carpe Noctem for $4.99. it is a sexy vampire, urban fantasy book. I wish I new how to insert cover pics becuase this one rocks!!

(Katie is a friend of mine.   )

Jenna


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Ok - this one squeaks in just under $5:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Immortalis-Carpe-Noctem-ebook/dp/B003AYF3NW/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2
> 
> ...


Here's the cover:










To insert a cover, you have to use the old version of the Linkmaker found here: 
http://www.kboards.com/link/link-maker-1-0.php
Explanation on how to use it is included on the page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops!  I was editing the post for Jenna while you were adding the image, thanks worktolive!


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

New in ebook format from romance novelist Patricia Rice: Must Be Magic - $4.99

Dunstan Ives lives in the shadow of his wife's murder, unsure whether he is the one who killed her. Can the demands of a widow with the magic of the Malcoms save him from his past?

Not in Kindle store but available in Kindle format at Book View Cafe.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Learn Me Good by John Pearson is $1.99 for month of April in the Kindle Store.  I really enjoyed the book and I am not related or a personal friend.   No bribes were offered either.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

THE VILLA DOG by Ruth G. Zavitsanos ($1.99) is a great YA or enchanting for adults.  (Still can't figure out that linkmaker.)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil Gaiman's _Fragile Things_ is currently $.99 .... This is a collection of Science fiction and fantasy short stories from one of my favorite authors


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

cheerio said:


> $4.39
> 
> Movie is out


No longer a bargain, price set by Harper Collins, $9.99.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Most of these seem to be romance stuff.









1.00 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









1.00 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

worktolive said:


> The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker by Leanna Renee Hieber - $2.99.
> 
> I've had this on my wishlist for awhile - a gothic set in an alternate Victorian England with ghosts and mythological creatures.


I'm not sure what's going on over at Amazon- but I liked the synopsis for this book and bought it for $2.99 (I thought).
I just received the confirmation email from Amazon, and they applied a $1.51 'promo' so I only paid $1.48 for it......

What a deal!!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Two Elizabeth Peters Amelia Peabody books are listed for $1.99 -- Seeing a Large Cat and Curse of the Pharaohs.



















Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Her newest for pre order! $4.47


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The LaNague Federation Series by F. Paul Wilson Is $2.99 each for the 5 books in the series. I know nothing about them, but if you like sci-fi it has decent ratings.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Two ebooks by April L. Hamilton recommended by Kindle Nation blog are $1.99 each.
Available in the Kindle Store
Snow Ball: A Novel by April L. Hamilton
Adelaide Einstein: A Novel by April L. Hamilton

I bought both but not have had time to read them yet.  Reviews are very good.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Pre-order for $4.47


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I really loved this series of four sci-fi books which is a bargain when sold separately at $2.99 each, but now you can get a bundle for $7.99 (less than $2 each!)


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.95


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.47


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

A nice horror trilogy, each book bargain priced.



"Ghost Road Blues" - $4.76



"Dead Man's Song" - $4.76



"Bad Moon Rising" - $3.99


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.21


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Just snagged that Maberry trilogy, they look really interesting!  LOL probably should have only bought the first one and then decided if I wanted all three.  Oh well.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I know public domain books aren't generally kosher in this thread, but this collection includes a book I can't find anywhere in ebook form: Zane Grey's Wanderer of the Wasteland. The book is a collection of 47 novels and short stories by the famous Western writer for just 99 cents. A friend told me that Wanderer of the Wasteland was his thinly disguised autobiography, and it sounds like he led quite the interesting (and lascivious) life!

What's interesting is that this collection is listed twice under two different titles - everything else is the same. The "Definitive Works by..." was published Oct '09, this one Nov '09. The former has a much higher sales rank so I wonder if the publisher wanted to see which title sold better. I'm a rebel so I bought the latter version! 











ETA: I just looked at the sales rank of this 'second' edition and it's gone from something in the 50,000 sales rank range this morning to 3,700! No one can deny this board sells books!


----------



## welshcorgi (Dec 8, 2009)

I haven't read this, but bought on the strength of the excellent reviews. At 99 cents I think it's a bargain


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Grab it!  I paid nine bucks for it 03/31..


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You: The Owner's Manual - $1.99


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

A thriller. 
$1.00
My King The President


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

This thriller gives the reader a rare glimpse behind the Marine Corps chain link fences.
$2.50
Sweet Dreams and Flying Machines


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

I picked up these:

$.99










$.99










$1.99










$1.99










$1.99










They are all short story collections.
Still thinking about getting this one:

$1.99


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

3.83











2.55


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Eye of the Beholder by Ruth Ann Nordin listed on page one here for 0.99 cents is currently free on Smashwords.  Not sure how long it will be available.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Read carefully.. as of tonight most of these collections, which sound good, are back up to $9.99 so if you got them at those prices, good snagging, but be sure to check before clicking.



pooka said:


> I picked up these:
> 
> $.99
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Laura Lipman book is the only one still available at .99.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

Firefly Island by Daniel Arenson











I read this fantasy novel a few years ago in hardcover and I'm thrilled that it's finally on Kindle.. and at the great price of $1.99. I know this author personally and absolutely love his work.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Toronto_LV,

Great to see you joined KindleBoards.com.  Thanks for mentioning my book!

Many of you have probably read this one already, but here's my favourite Dickens novel (selling for $2.99 up here in Canada):


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

The Gaiman book is .99 again


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Girl Trouble is back to $1.99.. in fact all are back to the listed low prices.. except for the Laura Lippman one, which is $9.99.  Playing games with the prices..


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_This Pen for Hire_ by Laura Levine $3.83
No image showing on the Kindle Book page - here's the link
http://www.amazon.com/This-Pen-For-Hire-ebook/dp/B002OM67MW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't want to discourage the posting of any book and nothing against the OP, I'm just making a comment because this happens to be a book on one of my wishlists -- re: This Pen for Hire, just a note that it's #1 in a series featuring the same main character, and the next 3 in the series are not available on Kindle, it skips to #5 before they become available again....personally, it's one of my 'things' that I have to read a series in order (and I know I'm not the only here like that ) so I'm patiently waiting to even try this one until the next 3 are also available.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The Laura Lippman book is now BACK to .99

This has flipped three or four times now.

Right NOW all the collections of short stories above are at the bargain prices listed above.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I don't want to discourage the posting of any book and nothing against the OP, I'm just making a comment because this happens to be a book on one of my wishlists -- re: This Pen for Hire, just a note that it's #1 in a series featuring the same main character, and the next 3 in the series are not available on Kindle, it skips to #5 before they become available again....personally, it's one of my 'things' that I have to read a series in order (and I know I'm not the only here like that ) so I'm patiently waiting to even try this one until the next 3 are also available.


I would normally agree with Steph about reading in order. However, having read all of the books in Laura Levine's series so far, and several of the first ones out of order, I'll just add that IMHO, it really isn't necessary to read these books in order. The main character, Jaine Austen, doesn't really "develop" from book to book. It's a fun cozy series, and if this is the only thing stopping you from reading it, I'd say don't miss out.

Mods: Please feel free to delete this post.

N


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> I would normally agree with Steph about reading in order. However, having read all of the books in Laura Levine's series so far, and several of the first ones out of order, I'll just add that IMHO, it really isn't necessary to read these books in order. The main character, Jaine Austen, doesn't really "develop" from book to book. It's a fun cozy series, and if this is the only thing stopping you from reading it, I'd say don't miss out.
> 
> Mods: Please feel free to delete this post.
> 
> N


No, no, no, Neekeebee. Steph H is right. Just as she mentions, there are those of us who just must read our books in order. A bit of OCD, if you will. 

Whether you CAN read them out of order is immaterial.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

MikeD said:


> No, no, no, Neekeebee. Steph H is right. Just as she mentions, there are those of us who just must read our books in order. A bit of OCD, if you will.
> 
> Whether you CAN read them out of order is immaterial.


Ah. Understood. I stand corrected.

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> just a note that it's #1 in a series featuring the same main character, and the next 3 in the series are not available on Kindle, it skips to #5 before they become available again...


I will make more work for the poor under-compensated moderators by pointing out that if nobody buys the first book, odds may not be good that books two to four will ever make it onto Kindle! Just thought I'd point that out....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I don't want to discourage the posting of any book and nothing against the OP, I'm just making a comment because this happens to be a book on one of my wishlists -- re: This Pen for Hire, just a note that it's #1 in a series featuring the same main character, and the next 3 in the series are not available on Kindle, it skips to #5 before they become available again....personally, it's one of my 'things' that I have to read a series in order (and I know I'm not the only here like that ) so I'm patiently waiting to even try this one until the next 3 are also available.


Well, it's a good price to give you a taste of the series so you know if you WANT to purchase the rest of them. I have them in paperback and the later ones weren't worth full paperback price in my opinion...
I've also been known to pick up the first book in a series on Kindle and then get the rest from the library if they are not available on Kindle or I think the prices are too high.

Here's a Star Trek bargain: _The Kobayashi Maru_ by Julia Ecklar *NOTE: WAS $2.79, NOW $5.99*


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Andra said:


> Here's a Star Trek bargain: _The Kobayashi Maru_ by Julia Ecklar


At $5.99, it doesn't seem to fit the "Bargain" category.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't think this one has been posted before. I've been known to be wrong...


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't tell you how happy I am to have this book on Kindle. This is the most amazing, inspirational little book that I have ever read. It's the transcript of a speech that buddhist monk Thich Nhat Hanh gave in a prison, and I can't tell you how much even reading a small snippit of it moves me. It's listed as 5.99$ for myself as a Canadian shopper, but is probably less if you're looking at it from the U.S.

I've bought this book for friends, siblings, coworkers... I had to reorder it so many times from Parallax Press over the last few years! Now it's on my Kindle, can come around with me every day.

Honestly, download even just a sample to see if it's up your alley.. the author's message is universal, beautiful, and truly eye-opening.

I can't say enough good things about this book. Very much a favourite of mine (as if you couldn't tell...  )


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Toronto_LV said:


> It's listed as 5.99$ for myself as a Canadian shopper, but is probably less if you're looking at it from the U.S.


3.96 for US shoppers


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading this now and at 99 cents it's definitely a bargain. . . .good story so far and a LONG book. . .


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

$2.66

N


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Our own Margaret Lake's (aka Gertie Kindle) second book, Catherine and the Captain is now available at Amazon for $2.99.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Winter Study Nevada Barr $2.61

The 14th book in the 15 book (and counting) Anna Pigeon Series, go figure.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99









$2.99









$3.60


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Never read any of her stuff but did snag the one in the previous post and this one popped up. $3.60


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Link-Maker not working for me but The Ties that Bind, the Ties that Break is only $1.68











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished reading Maria Schneider's new book Tracking Magic (Max Killian Investigations)







. Maria is quickly becoming one of my favorite indie authors. She's really outstanding in combining the mystery and fantasy genres and mixing in just the right amount of humor.

$1.99.


----------



## Grendel7 (Apr 27, 2010)

"The Happy Medium" is an amazing true story about reluctant clairvoyant, Janice Tarver, regarding her amazing gift and her coming to terms with using that gift to soothe the hurts of those who grieve or are lost. http://girlebooks.com/ebook-catalog/janice-tarver/the-happy-medium/


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

"Beneath" by Jeremy Robinson is an excellent SciFi thriller. Robinson has two straight thrillers from St. Martins Press available also, but this is the only one that is a bargain book:

http://www.amazon.com/BENEATH-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B0036TH6T0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272419819&sr=8-1


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Book View Café is having a big ebook sale this week in honor of the RT convention:

Jay Caselberg - ANGEL ON THE BEACH (collection): On Sale $2.99

Brenda Clough - REVISE THE WORLD (science fiction): On Sale $2.99

Chris Dolley - INTERNATIONAL KITTENS OF MYSTERY (humor, picture book): On Sale $.99

Vonda N. McIntyre - THE MOON & SUN (science fiction - NEBULA AWARD WINNER): On Sale $2.99

Pati (P. G.) Nagle - GLORIETA PASS (historical fiction): On Sale $2.99

Jennifer Stevenson - FOOLS PARADISE (romance): On Sale $.99

Patricia Rice - MERELY MAGIC • MUST BE MAGIC • THE TROUBLE WITH MAGIC (romance) - All On Sale: $2.99 each

Judith Tarr - ARS MAGICA (historical fantasy): On Sale $1.99

Sarah Zettel - IN CAMELOT'S SHADOW • FOR CAMELOT'S HONOR • UNDER CAMELOT'S BANNER • CAMELOT'S BLOOD (fantasy) - All On Sale: $2.99 each

http://www.bookviewcafe.com/index.php/Book-View-Cafe-Ebookstore/


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

0.99 







1.59


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Just following some of the threads I've picked up after writing a few reviews. not sure how many of these have been posted previously, but some of them look familiar.









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







1.99









2.99 







2.99









2.99 







1.99









0.99


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> This one sounds like a quick, action-packed read.
> 
> *$4.47*


Thanks for the heads up, Jason911, just bought it.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Only $0.01


----------



## Cop (Apr 29, 2010)

]









A bargain at 3.99 but only if you like Civil War fiction.


----------



## Cop (Apr 29, 2010)

Anything by William Dietrich.











Except his latest book. The publisher posted it at 12.99. No No

Also thanks. I found some good books to read on this thread.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> Link-Maker not working for me but The Ties that Bind, the Ties that Break is only $1.68
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid $1.68 and liked the book.. and right now it is down to $1.33!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Cop said:


> Anything by William Dietrich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is 7.99. Doesn't fall under the bargain criteria.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi folks, I'm closing this thread a day early, hope no one minds! Go here for the April 30/May 2010 Bargain Book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23886.msg446054.html#msg446054

Betsy


----------

